# Lump near left shoulder blade?



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

Today I discovered a large moveable lump near my 6 month olds left shoulder blade... I don't want to assume the worst yet. My mom told me it could be from one of her vaccinations but she hasn't had a vaccination in about two months. Does anyone have experience with this? Do vets even give vaccines around that area? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

moveable is usually good and fixed bad but 2 months would be kind of a delay for that but they do give vaccines around the shoulders. I would take the dog in and get it aspirated. 6 months is kind of young for benign fatty tumors.


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

jocoyn said:


> moveable is usually good and fixed bad but 2 months would be kind of a delay for that but they do give vaccines around the shoulders. I would take the dog in and get it aspirated. 6 months is kind of young for benign fatty tumors.


Is it too young for a malignant tumor too or no? ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Rachell2313 said:


> Is it too young for a malignant tumor too or no? &#55357;&#56852;
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, but malignant tumors are more likely to be stationary, more typical older. Just get him to the vet and don't stress too much.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Riley has a soft tissue bump that feels soft and it moves around. It lower though more near the elbow. Does your dog limp?

We had x-rays done and were referred to an orthopedic vet (an hour away). We went today. She was not worried about the lump because it was soft. Riley may have elbow dysplasia though. We have to go back for a cat scan. She said the lump may or may not go away and it was probably from joint swelling or fluid in the joints. 

If you're concerned I would take the dog to the vet. There was a whole list of things Riley could have and she went over all of them and why or why not some could be ruled out and not others and why the cat scan is needed now.


----------



## Rachell2313 (Feb 6, 2013)

I called the vet, she just got fixed a few days ago and the vet said it was from the penicillin shot. I'm really relieved now thanks for all your help 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

